# Concertos similar to Salieri's?



## CarelessNobody4 (Apr 8, 2020)

Going through an extremely tough personal time now and enjoying these, particularly the piano ones as a beautiful diversion from my troubles. Of course only a few exist, so I'm looking for similar composers. I grew up with Tchaicovsky, Beethoven, Bach, Mozart and a couple other big ones constantly played so I'm looking for a little outside that. If any of you know Jazz I also love Bill Evan's playing, although there probably isn't a lot of commonality there. Send me on a journey please! Thank you.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! I have not heard anything from Salieri, but based on what you're looking for I think you'd really enjoy the piano concerti of Johann Nepomuk Hummel, a late classical-period composer with a wonderful distinct voice. His 2nd and 3rd concerti are two of my all-time favorites in the genre with their epic structures and gorgeous melodies. There is a wonderful album with Stephen Hough playing them that you can find on streaming. Also, though I am not personally knowledgeable, you'll find many members here who are enthusiastic about Jazz who you can find commonality with


----------



## CarelessNobody4 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you for the welcome Allegro! I was trying a concerto from Schubert that I just had to kill, so I will give your suggestion a listen now. You should check out Bill Evan's performances in Finland if you love great pianists. I could be wrong, but I think virtually anyone would appreciate them


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

You may enjoy the piano concertos of Leopold Kozeluch, who was a declared adversary and critic of Mozart. Contemporary accounts indicate that Kozeluch-with the help of Salieri-tried to establish himself as Mozart's rival. Like Salieri, Kozeluch has suffered the fate which any rival to Mozart was bound to do. In addition to some 250 original compositions, including 11 symphonies, Kozeluch wrote twenty odd piano concertos, several of which are available on YouTube.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The piano concertos of Franz Xavier Mozart (Wolfgang's son) are mighty fine. You'll find a couple of them on an Hyperion disc.


----------



## CarelessNobody4 (Apr 8, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> The piano concertos of Franz Xavier Mozart (Wolfgang's son) are mighty fine. You'll find a couple of them on an Hyperion disc.


Thanks to the both of you, putting it on my playlist now, didn't find much to my liking last night, although I am quite fussy.

That's why I asked here, never would have thought to listen to Mozart's son, I assumed he has a wiki entry pretty much because of who is father is, but I'm sure he must have made quality music for his day.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I have not heard anything from Salieri, but based on what you're looking for I think you'd really enjoy the piano concerti of Johann Nepomuk Hummel, a late classical-period composer with a wonderful distinct voice. His 2nd and 3rd concerti are two of my all-time favorites in the genre with their epic structures and gorgeous melodies.


I find Hummel to be too close to Romanticism in terms of style and period (1810~1820). Maybe the concertos of the Bach Brothers (especially Christian) might be the kind of stuff the OP is looking for?


----------

